# Color Help? Blue Champagne or Blue Fawn?



## Ainokea

Hi I am new to this thread and wanted to see if anyone could help me. We just bought a new puppy, the breeder said she is a Blue Champagne Color but when we went out to register her for puppy classes everyone else that saw her asked if she was a blue fawn color. I thought the Champagne color was lighter than what our puppy is but maybe I'm wrong. Thanks!


----------



## Kingsgurl

It might be the pictures, but she doesn't look 'blue'. Her nose color indicates a dilute gene at work, but it appears to be a red dilute, not a blue dilute gene. Not a biggie, just dilute genes working on different Loci. I would just call her a Fawn.


----------



## angelbaby

I agree with above I don't see anything blue at all in these pics.


----------



## patty

Never really good at guessing types for pets. But I do agree that I see nothing blue about her.


----------



## [email protected]

Beautiful pup but it does look like a red nose to me

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## performanceknls

She is a blue dilute but there is nothing "blue" about that pup. Fawn bluies are fawn dogs with a blue nose and mask. Your pup is champagne in color. Champagne is a the dilute blue like your pup but unless your dog have the color blue on it you do not refer to them as blue. I know confusing isn't? It also doesn't help the person who bred your pup obviously knows nothing of the breed or color.....

This dog is a fawn bluie or a blue fawn depending on what registry
Rogue has a blue nose and a blue mask but her overall color is fawn.

Holly has some good pictures of champagne color dogs that she bred, if she sees this she can post up some examples.


----------



## Kingsgurl

Dilute genetics tend to get confusing, especially since almost everything 'dilute' is now referred to as 'blue'. Red and Liver dogs can be dilute too (though they aren't 'blue') they, technically, are Isabella, but no one says THAT, lol


----------



## Tannerg

blue fawn


----------



## kingree18

I think breezo(attached pic) is champagne but alot of people say because of his nose he is fawn... Any input?








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tydeus

Hey can someone help me I was told my puppy is a blue faun but I don't know how to tell


----------



## Bambi121814

I was told Bambi is a blue fawn any input


----------



## BCdogs

Bambi121814 said:


> I was told Bambi is a blue fawn any input


Dilute liver. Champagne/Isabella.


----------



## Bambi121814

Could she possibly have blue puppies if her stud is blue are the chances likely higher


----------



## BCdogs

Why would you want to breed her?


----------



## Bambi121814

Because I want a male to name him thumper


----------



## BCdogs

What? How is that at all a reason to breed a dog? Go adopt one then.


----------



## Bambi121814

Excuse me but in my opinion I believe that every living creature should experience the beauty of giving life unlike most I'm not in it for the money aspect Bambi is like one of my children who regularly goes to the vet like any child would see a doctor I've seen numerous YouTube videos on the abuse the breed received from ignorant individual who mearly see them as slot machine as an extension of my family when she is old enough I will breed and she grow old along side her son Bambi owning and animal is expensive when given the proper care . I think you should analyze the difference between An owner who genuinely loves there pet opposed to one who is reckless and neglagant towards there animal


----------



## PittyChick

I'm sorry, but although Bambi is a beautiful pet and a sweet one from the looks of it you really should think twice about breeding her. I've never bred a litter, though I have helped clean up the mess of those who have (even if well meaning) there are thousands of BABIES (in every color of the rainbow) in the pounds because people think their pets should have puppies. Many momma dogs do not enjoy being a mother...most do it because nature says they have. as a mother myself who has worked with bitches with litters I can tell you not one of them were gaga over the motherhood experience, like we as humans are.


----------



## BCdogs

You should understand the difference between a PET and a breed-worthy dog. No, not every dog should experience having a litter. Is she registered? Even purebred? Are you going to prove her worth by achieving titles in show, sport, or through work (hunting, S&R, etc.)? Are you going to have her health tested for hereditary diseases/conditions? This is expensive and NOT the same as a regular vet check. Are you financially prepared to care for up to 15 puppies? Food for her and her pups, vet checks, dewormer, vaccinations, emergency whelping costs if need be? Are you prepared to find homes for each and every pup, and write a contract stating you'll take them back at any time should the new owner give them up? If the answer to any of the above is no, you have no business breeding. 

There are literally thousands of adorable puppies and and adult bully mutts in shelters, so you may think you're doing this out of love, but you're actually just contributing to the problem, and ultimately taking up homes that those adoptable dogs could have had. People like you breeding your dog on a whim is exactly why these dogs are so overpopulated and why hundreds are euthanized every day. 

Don't expect a pat on the back from anyone here for breeding your dog because you want a male named Thumper.


----------



## Bambi121814

Thanks bc your entitled to your opinion and I will take All the information into consideration i find your comments to be somewhat rude but accurate I'm a first time owner and after the statement you have made I will definitely reconsider you might want to work or your delivery approach however ! Not everyone is as understanding as I . Imagine the impact you can have if you relayed this information in a much approachable manner I'm sure if ppl loved there pets as much as I love mine and had this information available to them in not such a demeaning tone you can save many from making the same mistake I world have . Give it a try if you really want to make a difference


----------



## Bambi121814

Pittychick any recommendations on getting her spayed? How old and what's the recovery like


----------



## PittyChick

Bambi121814 said:


> Pittychick any recommendations on getting her spayed? How old and what's the recovery like


There are a lot of programs available, especially bully breeds, to help with the cost of spaying and neutering. They depend on your location.

I generally like to spay at 8 months. This is usually before their first heat and gives them time for them to physically mature. Males I wait longer unless they're being adopted. My last male was neutered at 15 months.

Recovery is usually 7-10 days, with crate rest the first day for females.

I'm glad that you are considering this as an option. There are many positives for pet dogs to be altered.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Stupidest reason to breed that I've ever heard. Congratulations. 


Just go get one of the MILLIONS of blue dogs in the shelters. And spay your bitch.


----------



## ames

In addition to your "all dogs need to populate" reasoning there is no guarantee the mother and son will get along as they mature. You should never assume your dog needs a friend or companion that doesn't walk on two legs.

Low cost spay by zip code 
http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/spayneuter


----------



## STiLL WILL

Well that escalated quickly ahahahah.

The whole purpose of this messageboard is to help promote and discuss CORRECT information about the (bull) breeds we all have affinities for. Within that scope, comes the issue of RESPONSIBLE BREEDING. Guess what, breeding for a humanly "want" rather than for a purpose that will further improve or preserve a specific breed is not responsible breeding. In fact, it's not taken well on the board at all for various reasons which I hope you get to learn about.

If you expect everyone to hold your hand when delivering the truth in however "harsh" manner you seem to take it, then you're going to have a hard time with a lot of people here who are in it to genuinely help you out. 

Sometimes advice / truth doesn't need to be sugar coated, especially when we're talking about breeding. 

You can adopt a "Thumper" somewhere I'm certain of that, you don't need to create him.


----------



## pittieparty

STiLL WILL said:


> Well that escalated quickly ahahahah.


I've been here long enough to see that coming!

Bambi, I second (third, fourth) what others are saying. Still Will, BC and others speak the truth, and good for you for being open minded enough to not take offense to the delivery. I went through a similar initiation. 

I really recommend you look for the sticky articles here on breeding, to get an idea of what constitutes responsible breeding, and why. That should dissuade you. I get so upset seeing all the dogs in shelters, suffering without loving homes, pit-type dogs especially, it's so wrong to bring more into the world. And without the knowledge of an experienced breeder to improve the breed. Do the reading, so that you understand more about it, and I'm sure you'll agree.

Like whoever said it first, your pup does not need to experience motherhood, really, she will have a full life without it. And educate yourself about the tendency of dog aggression in pits. If you want multiple dogs, you might consider getting a 3 year old dog from a shelter, whose personality is proofed, then you run less risk of getting surprised by the appearance of dog aggression.

Try googling on spay/neuter programs in your area. You may find a low cost service.


----------



## Celestial88

Blue's probably the most common color of Pit Bull type dog we get at my shelter, not only that but because there's so many they're hard to get adopted. Unfortunately many blue dogs meet their demise on a regular basis, they were likely bred just because of color as well.

Also take into consideration, if every single female dog was bred once, how horridly overpopulated we would be. Not only that but dogs as a whole would be riddled with even more health problems.


----------



## Calli

*Please be careful with info*



PittyChick said:


> There are a lot of programs available, especially bully breeds, to help with the cost of spaying and neutering. They depend on your location.
> 
> I generally like to spay at 8 months. This is usually before their first heat and gives them time for them to physically mature. Males I wait longer unless they're being adopted. My last male was neutered at 15 months.
> 
> Recovery is usually 7-10 days, with crate rest the first day for females.
> 
> I'm glad that you are considering this as an option. There are many positives for pet dogs to be altered.


Any GOOD vet will tell you, as well as a simple google search, that you should NEVER spay a bitch before her first heat. By doing so, it increases the risk of cancer developing in the dog. Also, male's testosterone is present (though he may not know what to do with it) at 7 months. A male can be neutered at this time safely and without much issue. Of course, for both sexes, it is always best to wait until they are at least 1yr old, or 18mos for giant breeds. In a similar fashion, consider them like children. 7-8mos is adolecent age. You wouldnt get a vasectomy or hysterectomy on your child as a teenager. Your child would wait until they were done growing and grown. The same should apply to (at least) dogs, as their health and complications are similar to our own.

Before you say it's not true, first and foremost, go do a simple google search. Secondly, I was uneducated to the risk at the time I got our family dog, an american bulldog, spayed, and 2 months later she contracted cancer in her joints, and sadly had to be put down as it was rather aggressive. Please don't spew out an answer without some truth or research. The last thing any of us want is for our best friend, our furbaby, or our furry family member to have to be put down or contract a serious illness. The only reason I am posting this, is because it is something that is preventable via the owner's choices/actions/knowledge. Please be informed!!


----------



## JohnDoeNoFear

Kingsgurl said:


> It might be the pictures, but she doesn't look 'blue'. Her nose color indicates a dilute gene at work, but it appears to be a red dilute, not a blue dilute gene. Not a biggie, just dilute genes working on different Loci. I would just call her a Fawn.


I have a male I just rescued the same color. I say a Red Fawn. I’m amazed that some would call it a Blue Champagne or Blue Fawn when clearly the colors are reddish including the nose.


----------



## JohnDoeNoFear

Kingsgurl said:


> Dilute genetics tend to get confusing, especially since almost everything 'dilute' is now referred to as 'blue'. Red and Liver dogs can be dilute too (though they aren't 'blue') they, technically, are Isabella, but no one says THAT, lol


----------



## JohnDoeNoFear

JohnDoeNoFear said:


> REDNOSE Fawn
> View attachment 90543


----------



## FullCircle

Kingsgurl said:


> Dilute genetics tend to get confusing, especially since almost everything 'dilute' is now referred to as 'blue'. Red and Liver dogs can be dilute too (though they aren't 'blue') they, technically, are Isabella, but no one says THAT, lol


I think you got it - dilute liver.


----------



## King of rare pitts

Ainokea said:


> Hi I am new to this thread and wanted to see if anyone could help me. We just bought a new puppy, the breeder said she is a Blue Champagne Color but when we went out to register her for puppy classes everyone else that saw her asked if she was a blue fawn color. I thought the Champagne color was lighter than what our puppy is but maybe I'm wrong. Thanks!


----------



## EckoMac

Blue fawn would have a blue nose and lips and usually the flesh around the eyes as well. A well lit pic would help. 


PS. pit only has one T unless the first name is Brad.


----------

